# Peanut oil vs Olive oil



## suprfast (May 21, 2010)

Not talking about Extra Virgin stuff, just the regular.  I am pretty sure I know the answer but thought I would ask.  The main plus I can think of from Peanut is a higher smoking point vs olive.

Is there a difference health wise between peanut and olive oils respectively?  I think I have quite a pallete and have noticed very minimal taste differences between regular olive oil and regular peanut oil.  Extra virgin is a noticeable difference. 

I normally buy olive in bulk from costco but I forgot I had a large 3 gallon boxed container of peanut from deep frying turkeys at last thanksgiving.  It is always kept in the dark and sealed so it should still be as potent. 

 I have been using it for normal pan frying of chicken, and I also placed it in my deep fryer when I feel like being naughty.  I just want to make sure im not loading up on crappy oil, ie. vegetable oil.  

Thanks
kris


----------



## DaMayor (May 21, 2010)

There's no comparison. 

Olive oil for the win.


----------



## Arra (May 21, 2010)

Peanut oil is highly inflammatory since most of its fat is omega-6. (though we want some of this fat, a healthy ratio is 4 of this to 1 of omega-3)

Olive oil is mostly monounsaturated fat, which has many health benefits.

Olive oil.


----------



## suprfast (May 21, 2010)

Well, I do not use it that often so I hope I'll be okay.  Free for now vs 25.00 for another gallon at the costco.  did some reading and Olive is better but almost equal in a few areas to peanut.  Oh well, only 11.8 liters of this stuff to go.
kris


----------



## Built (May 21, 2010)

You can look up the fatty acid profiles on the USDA nutrient database. 

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


----------



## Hoglander (May 21, 2010)

I've mixed them when frying clams, fish, breaded pork, chicken fried steak, prawns, tempura veggies, chicken and stir frying. Start half and half. If it smokes add more peanut oil. Food should taste good you can't fry well with pure olive oil.


----------



## hubbardkrubbard (May 29, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> I've mixed them when frying clams, fish, breaded pork, chicken fried steak, prawns, tempura veggies, chicken and stir frying. Start half and half. If it smokes add more peanut oil. Food should taste good you can't fry well with pure olive oil.



did you copy my prawns that I cooked last night! haha agreed though...depends on what you're cooking and style of cooking.


----------

